

Updated Gmail app in Android Market - stanleydrew
http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2010/09/updated-gmail-app-in-android-market.html

======
avinashv
I'm really disappointed that they chose to implement Priority Inbox before
they implemented the much asked for "Send As" feature.

~~~
txxxxd
Google is a big company - There's probably people working on both
simultaneously.

------
nkurz
Disappointing at a first glance. First, it was difficult to install. I had to
uninstall the Gmail 2.2.1 I had installed, and then reboot before the install
from Market would take.

Then, the main thing I hoped for to be fixed was not: still no way to change
the sender to one of the addresses you have confirmed for new messages. Worse,
it seems to have reverted so that even replies to other addresses are changed
to the main account.

I have to think this is a problem for many users. Is this somehow difficult in
a way that is not apparent?

~~~
minouye
I completely agree. Particularly frustrating since I'll read an email on my
phone, think of a reply, but need to wait until I get to a computer to send
the response for fear of confusing the recipient.

------
bokchoi
I like this comment from the post:

 _"[...], so Gmail updates aren’t tied to Android version releases anymore."
and "The Gmail update requires Froyo (Android version 2.2),[...]" just makes
absolutely NO sense._

[http://googlemobile.blogspot.com/2010/09/updated-gmail-
app-i...](http://googlemobile.blogspot.com/2010/09/updated-gmail-app-in-
android-market.html#c7597976412529003756)

~~~
arikfr
They meant future Android version releases. Meaning that we won't have to wait
for new Android release until they update Gmail.

------
biafra
I cannot see it in the Market. And the direct link inside the market does not
work also. Is it somehow limited to only a few countries? I am in Germany, I
have Froyo on two phone ith Market and the old gmail. One is Cyanogen on a
Milestone and the other is a self-made build Froyo on a Nexus One.

------
thisduck
For Froyo only.

------
scottmagdalein
Love this update. Used to have to scroll all the way to the bottom to reply.
Now I can do it from the top of a thread. Thank you, Google.

------
usaar333
I definitely preferred the old version. It now requires two clicks to reply
all or forward, rather than the original one.

~~~
krosaen
you can have default "reply to all", but I kind of agree

